
The curious case of the Microsoft Zune phone - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/25/the-curious-case-of-the-microsoft-zune-phone/
======
tomsaffell
So the logic is 'MSFT would be willing to effectively kill Windows Mobile if
that's what it takes to launch their own phone, because Windows Mobile is so
far behind already'

If MSFT do indeed do this then I would applaud them. Too often legacy products
/ business units get in the way of innovation, as that innovation has the
potentially to cannibalize the legacy.

The question that remains is: has it taken MSFT so long to get to this point
that they are already too far behind? I'd guess not - they're well practiced
at coming from behind.

------
mattmaroon
WinMo is not bad in the latest version. It's better than Palm by far. Like
normal Windows, it largely depends on what the hardware manufacturer does with
it.

It's not great by any means, but it does many things well.

~~~
tomsaffell
> WinMo is not bad in the latest version

I've been hearing this from a few users. But even if it is a good OS (HW
config dependent) the question still remains: can MSFT make money from that
business model? Will developers develop for it? If the answers are 'no', then
they need a new business model, not a better OS. Maybe this new venture is it?

~~~
mattmaroon
There are a ton of apps available. People have been developing for WinMo for a
long time.

